# Battle Raper II



## Uber Mega (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone played this?



Wikipedia said:


> Battle Raper 2 is a Japanese video game that is the second game in the Battle Raper Series. The game is a 3D fighter where you are able to knock the female opponent's clothing off through combat. The story line has no relations to the original Battle Raper. In Battle Raper 2 there is no raping in the whole game even though the title may imply that there is. In this Battle Raper you also have the option of editing the clothing and weapons of characters. In combat every character has unlimited guard, a move that can not be blocked, and a super move.



We cracked it out last night and it's f*****g terrible, It's pretty much Dead or Alive with about two moves, and their clothes come off...contrary to what the title leads you to believe, there is no "rape" involved whatsoever (which I guess is a good thing), there's barely even any "battle" involved.

Those crazy Japanese an their crazy crazy games 

"Mel Gibson's Safari 3" was better than this and that's saying something.


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 4, 2008)

I've had the dubious pleasure of playing the original, ie BATTLE RAPER: HYPER REAL ACTION, and there was definitely rape in that one, and plenty of molestation to go around. If you play as the male character you can force your invisible cock down the womens' throats as tears stream down their face; if you play as a woman you have to be content with groping and and pummeling naked bodies. I don't even know if the final boss is legitimate, but when you lose to him you get to see a CGI rendition of your character being raped and unlock a bunch of rape artwork. Delightful.


----------



## Naren (Mar 4, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Those crazy Japanese an their crazy crazy games
> 
> "Mel Gibson's Safari 3" was better than this and that's saying something.



I'm surprised you know about this game but don't know about even worse low-budget American adult games that are even crazier than this. Have you ever seen the history of American porno games? They had an Atari game in 1981 where a guy masterbated off the top of a roof and you had to get the cum into the mouths of naked girls below. Or that infamous 1980 Colonel Custard game where you rape indian women. Those sound a lot crazier and more offensive than this and those were from almost 30 years ago. More recently, there have been much more offensive and bizarre American porno games. I don't think it has anything to do with it being a "Japanese game." American games tend to be a lot more extreme in regards to things like this.

And... Where did you find this? There can't have been more than a few thousand copies out there and I know this game wasn't localized into English for markets outside of Japan. I mean, it really didn't make enough money to warrant any notoriety.


----------



## Psychoface (Mar 4, 2008)

before someone else mentions it.... ''Shaq Fu''
search it up theres a website out there with the purpose of hunting down and destorying every copy of the game..
ITS THAT BAD!


----------



## Naren (Mar 4, 2008)

Alright. Check this site out. 

WARNING: Some of the games are NWS.

Seanbaby.com - EGM's 10 Naughtiest Games of All Time

The Custer's Revenge game I mentioned and "Beat 'Em And 'Em" game are on there.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> I'm surprised you know about this game but don't know about even worse low-budget American adult games that are even crazier than this. Have you ever seen the history of American porno games? They had an Atari game in 1981 where a guy masterbated off the top of a roof and you had to get the cum into the mouths of naked girls below. Or that infamous 1980 Colonel Custard game where you rape indian women. Those sound a lot crazier and more offensive than this and those were from almost 30 years ago. More recently, there have been much more offensive and bizarre American porno games. I don't think it has anything to do with it being a "Japanese game." American games tend to be a lot more extreme in regards to things like this.
> 
> And... Where did you find this? There can't have been more than a few thousand copies out there and I know this game wasn't localized into English for markets outside of Japan. I mean, it really didn't make enough money to warrant any notoriety.



Thanks for the info, I shall be checking the games ou mentioned out if i can get them emulated or whatever,

My housemates and myself were looking for something to play and came across Battle Raper II on Usenet, so we downloaded it with shoddy translation and the expansion patch "Sexy Raper". Two player wasnt as thrilling as we'd expected tbh  We're always after crazy games.


----------



## Naren (Mar 4, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Thanks for the info, I shall be checking the games ou mentioned out if i can get them emulated or whatever,
> 
> My housemates and myself were looking for something to play and came across Battle Raper II on Usenet, so we downloaded it with shoddy translation and the expansion patch "Sexy Raper". Two player wasnt as thrilling as we'd expected tbh  We're always after crazy games.



Check the link I just posted.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> Check the link I just posted.



Oh man, The Yakyuken Special looks interesting


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 5, 2008)

Some games really do scrape the bottom of the barrel...


----------



## Naren (Mar 5, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Some games really do scrape the bottom of the barrel...



I remember a film director saying that the cheapest special effect is nudity.

I assume some game companies assume that sex is the easiest way to sell a piece-of-shit game with no other redeeming value.  The "sex sells" thing is true... although most people would rather do it themselves with a real person or watch real people doing it on video.


----------

